# Firefox 3.5.1

## Roux

Hi!

Ich hab jetzt Gentoo installiert und wollte den aktuellen Firefox emergen. Da der 3.5er ja noch als unstable markiert ist, will er Firefox 3.0.11installieren. Ich meine zu wissen, dass ich den anderen Firefox erst demaskieren muss, damit ich ihn installieren kann, nur irgendwie geht das nicht.

In die Datei "/usr/portage/profiles/package.umask hab ich reingeschrieben"=www-client/www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.1".

Dennoch will er 3.0.11 emergen ... was hab ich falsch gemacht?

Danke,

Roux

----------

## Necoro

1.) firefox-3.5.1 ist nicht hardmasked - sondern nur masked by keyword. D.h. du musst "=www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.1 ~x86" in die /etc/portage/package.keywords schreiben (oder wenn du ein 64bit system hast, ~amd64)

1a) Es empfiehlt sich, statt dem "=...-3.5.1" "~...-3.5.1" zu nutzen - so akzeptiert er auch zukünfitge Revisionen des Pakets

2.) in /usr/portage/... solltest du nie irgendwas schreiben. Das geht beim nächsten Syncen immer verloren... deine lokalen Configs sind in /etc/portage/

3.) Hieße es (sollte das Paket hardmasked sein) nicht .umask sondern .unmask

/edit: 4.) Siehe fireflys Post  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

"=www-client/www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.1" wird nicht funktionieren, da ist ein "www-client/" zuviel  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *firefly wrote:*   

> "=www-client/www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.1" wird nicht funktionieren, da ist ein "www-client/" zuviel 

 

Argh ... den Fehler hab ich übersehen und nur gepastet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Roux

Okay ... danke für eure Hilfe.

Wie erkenn ich ein hard-maskiertes Paket?

Roux

----------

## Erdie

Entweder du guckst bei www.gentoo-portage.com nach oder du gibst einfach mal 

```

emerge -pv <Paket>

```

ein. Portage wird dir dann sagen, ob das Paket hardmasked ist oder nicht  :Wink: 

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## mv

 *Roux wrote:*   

> Wie erkenn ich ein hard-maskiertes Paket?

 

Zur Beantwortung solcher und ähnlicher Fragen gibt es app-portage/eix.

----------

